# Finally ordered my AMNPS



## 2165 turbo rail (Oct 18, 2012)

I was being cheap so I hadn't ordered it yet, but now that I'm out of wood chunks I decided now was a good time :)

I remembered a discount code for $10 off but that didn't work and I remember seeing something about free shipping but couldn't find that thread SOOOOOO   I decided to stop being cheap and just pay for it and assume it is really as great as ya'll say :)

by the way this is going in my MES40


----------



## s2k9k (Oct 18, 2012)

You won't regret it! Best investment other than your smoker! 10+ hours without having to tend it....priceless!!!!


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (Oct 18, 2012)

That's what I wanted to hear :)


----------



## roller (Oct 18, 2012)

Your going to love it...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2012)

Yup you are on your way to some great smokes. Todd's specials have expired.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 19, 2012)

You're gonna love it , and even though Todd's specfial is over ,his customer service is , well the way the whole country's business should be...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun with it and ...


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 19, 2012)

*Add on the right side says "$5 Off AMNPS, 12" & 18" Tube Smokers"*













5141588265002368775.gif



__ tjohnson
__ Oct 19, 2012






*Coupon Code = SMF5BUCKS*

Check your PayPal?

The "Smoker Fairy" brought you $5!

TJ


----------



## sqwib (Oct 19, 2012)

Love Mine.

works great for cold smoking on the GOSM













20121007087.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Oct 19, 2012


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (Oct 19, 2012)

TJohnson said:


> *Add on the right side says "$5 Off AMNPS, 12" & 18" Tube Smokers"*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just saw that!  Thanks!  I guess the add was too obvious lol


----------



## barflyngrill (Oct 23, 2012)

Got mine last week!  I just gutted an old, dead MES30 which will now become my cold smoker. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Not sure what to do first.... any suggestions?

Also, where is a good place to get the pink curing salt needed on the cheap.  Is there any stuff that is nitrate free out there?

Thanks!


----------



## ryanma (Oct 23, 2012)

I know it sounds like a broken record by now, but Todd is the guy to buy from!  After one transaction with him I'm never looking elsewhere for pellet supplies.


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (Oct 23, 2012)

Ordered Thursday night at 8:30 and it was on my door step Monday

Tonight I did the suggested burn off and tomorrow it's testing time :)

I have never used oak. Is this ok for ribs and brisket?


----------



## deanoaz (Nov 1, 2012)

If you need a smoke generator, you can't beat the product and customer support that AMAZN provides.  I sent in an order on Tuesday (I think) and told Todd I had a pork butt coming out of cure the week of November 5th.  It is Thursday evening and it arrived today, including a sample of Pitmasters Choice pellets.  Not only does he have a good product, but he provides something that has been too easily forgotten these days:  CUSTOMER SUPPORT.  I'm tipping one or two to you this afternoon, Todd.  Thanks!


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree... I used mine the earlier this week and the first time I messed up.... somehow I lit the first and second row so I had a TON of smoke for a while.. I noticed it so I pulled it out and started over..

I'm doing another brisket today and decided I wanted to use Apple and couldn't find pellets locally so I just got wood chips and didn't use the AMNPS at all this time.

I guess I need to order some pellets from him so they are here next time I get ready to smoke something


----------



## 2165 turbo rail (Nov 1, 2012)

I agree... I used mine the earlier this week and the first time I messed up.... somehow I lit the first and second row so I had a TON of smoke for a while.. I noticed it so I pulled it out and started over..

I'm doing another brisket today and decided I wanted to use Apple and couldn't find pellets locally so I just got wood chips and didn't use the AMNPS at all this time.

I guess I need to order some pellets from him so they are here next time I get ready to smoke something


----------

